

Expert on Mental Illness Reveals Her Own Fight - Alex3917
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/23/health/23lives.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
Alex3917
The thing I don't get about all these therapies is that they're basically just
attempts to combine the roles of the guru and the shaman, and systematize them
in a way that makes them more palatable to the western mindset. Maybe this is
just me being elitist, but if I'm ever having a complete psychospiritual
meltdown then I want the real thing.

That said, D.B.T. seems kind of cool from what little I've read about it.

